# Shardfall went Live!



## Graylorne (Jun 7, 2013)

Perhaps you remember my story about the girl with the baby (a strong female character in fantasy!!)? And those blurbs several people here kindly helped me with?

Well, _*Shardfall*_, book 1 of the Shardheld Saga, went finally live today! 

That is, the Smashwords version. Kindle and CreateSpace will follow in their own tempo, somewhere next week.








I decided to offer them at commercial prices for the moment, that is slightly lower than what my print books in NL cost. We'll see how it works out 

Anyhow, here's the Smashwords link  https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/323824. I'll add the Amazon one as soon as it's available.


----------



## Graylorne (Jun 7, 2013)

The Amazon print book version is now available as well: Amazon.com: Shardfall: The Shardheld Saga (Volume 1) (9789491730030): Paul E. Horsman, Jos Weijmer: Books


----------



## Graylorne (Jun 14, 2013)

Goodreads Giveaway!

I started a Giveaway of 5x _*Shardfall *_ printed book between 14/6 and 14/7: bit.ly/11EvrOG.

Good luck to those who want to participate!


(If your country isn't on the list, give me a shout and I'll add it).


----------



## Graylorne (Jun 14, 2013)

I had never before heard of Goodreads Giveaways, until I stumbled on it, 2 days ago. So I'm completely blanco as to what to expect of it.

I opened with 5 free books (imported for review purposes), but I wonder if that will be enough. The whole thing went live at noon and now (it's 7.25 pm over here) I'm already at 72 participants and ticking. The action runs in all countries with an Amazon store + Netherlands & Belgium.

(Also 33 people who put my book on their to-read list.)

Has anyone here experience with this?


----------



## Graylorne (Jul 14, 2013)

My first giveaway ended today with 917 participants, of which nearly half put it on their to-read list. The five winners came from Canada, Germany, UK, India (twice). Not a bad result at all.

Next week I hope to start a second giveaway, for my translation of Rhidauna that's about to be published.


----------



## Graylorne (Sep 9, 2013)

*Shardfall Book Trailer*

I had a book trailer made, depicting the opening scenes of _Shardfall_. The video is live, but I'm always happy to hear other peoples' comments, so if you want to - fire away.


[video=youtube_share;9f1bRypAViM]http://youtu.be/9f1bRypAViM[/video]


----------



## druidofwinter (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! That trailer looks super Graylorne! This is making me want to pick up a copy of your book. Also, i love the cover of your book, looks really professional.


----------



## Graylorne (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks, druid, I'm happy with it, too. Linda from Pixel Pixie is a great artist.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey, I guess I missed this a while back. Congrats, Graylorne! I'll try to check this out when I can.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 23, 2013)

For those who want diversity and a strong female lead, here are eight(different) reviewer quotes (for the whole reviews and more, see the Amazon page here.






“The book is very fast paced and the author allows a variety of characters to share the lead throughout the book and develop the story.”

“What I loved the most was the blending of fantasy with the historical vikings.”

“Muus and Kjelle ... are totally on their own and need to find a way to survive and to work together to safe their town. I loved Birthe, a young widow with a baby, very strong and smart, who helps them.”

“The story is featured around a few main characters and a whole cast of secondary characters. Muus, Kjelle, and Birthe are the ones most focused on but they don't monopolize the book. Each character has their own mannerisms that I love and it makes you more focused in the story.”

“I love that there was a female character named Birthe that is standing up just as well as the male characters.”

“I appreciate that the story was not just steeped in testosterone. I was pleasantly surprised to see a female character, Birthe, holding her own in the story. And with a young babe, no less.”

"The author also went into great detail with descriptions of the characters surroundings - made you feel like you were experiencing the biting wind or hearing the wind howling as it blew."

“The characters were all diverse, from slaves to nobility to a vÃ¶lva. The author did a great job revealing their nature to me as I read. I especially liked Birthe, a young widow with a baby. She was tough and smart and very strong-illed.”


----------

